
Why You Should Build a Hackintosh - jalan
https://martinhering.me/post/why-you-should-build-a-hackintosh
======
ageitgey
I can tell you from experience that building a Hackintosh is a terrible idea
for almost all people.

I have no moral objection to it and I totally understand the motivation. Apple
is completely failing to provide hardware that runs at a fraction of the
performance you'd get from building a commodity $2500 AMD/Nvidia desktop even
if you give Apple $7000 for a Pro model. Apple's platform especially sucks if
you do anything with deep learning since they refuse to sell anything with
Nvidia GPUs anymore.

But the actual experience of running a Hackintosh is terrible. Even if you buy
exactly the right components, it will still take you days to get everything
patched and working perfectly. And then every minor security patch will
completely break your system, so you end up never updating. Finally you hit a
point where your system is so far behind that you give up and either buy a Mac
or just install Linux/Windows.

~~~
locusm
This is fud - buying the right parts means you'll have a working Hackintosh
within about 30 to 60 minutes from start to finish. I'm typing this from a
Hackintosh, my very first actually. All I did was follow the
[https://www.tonymacx86.com/](https://www.tonymacx86.com/) guides. No issues
through all High Sierra updates, the nVidia drivers have been generally
problem free too.

~~~
ageitgey
I'm glad you had a good experience! But it's also true that the most recent
random macOS update thread on tonymac86.com (10.13.6, a minor update) has 44
pages of user comments ranging from the update worked perfectly to the
computer completely won't boot and kernel panics - and all manner of issues in
between.

If you are using the computer to do paid work and can't gamble like on every
update, I think you'd be crazy to use a hackintosh. But if it works for you,
sweet.

Two people can both buy "the right parts" according to the site's myriad
recommendations but randomly choose slightly different combinations of
motherboards or video cards or wifi cards or whatever and have wildly
different experiences overall with updates.

~~~
pavs
Using Hackintosh as my primary driver for 3 years. no Issues. For every 1
person having vocally shared their problems, there are 100s who keep quiet,
because of its working fine.

Apple hardware also has problems, yet people use them as their primary
computer all the time.

Of course, there is a slightly higher risk with Hackintosh than a proper apple
computer. But if your computer uptime and data is very important, the solution
is having a proper backup. Having apple hardware won't make things marginally
better.

~~~
King-Aaron
> Apple hardware also has problems, yet people use them as their primary
> computer all the time.

I will be willing to bet that the ratio of apple hardware problems to general
hackintosh problems is heavily geared in favour of opting for Apple hardware.

When computer uptime is important, having backups is a non-issue in that
conversation. It's the uptime that's important, and having non-genuine
hardware will _always_ raise a flag in this scenario.... The chance of your
genuine mac not starting up after a scheduled update is far, _far_ less likely
than your hackintosh not starting up after the same update.

Granted, it's awesome that you've had good experiences. But I feel that you
need to consider that your use-case is possibly not the same as the vast
majority.

------
peatmoss
Most people invoking a moral imperative to not make hackintoshes are coming
from the angle that it’s stealing from Apple.

I look at it another way. Apple, as a company is failing to meet the needs of
some of its users:

\- You can’t get an upgradable pro machine

\- you can’t get a good keyboard (for some definitions of good)

\- macOS gets more iOS-ified with each release and some people don’t like that

Every Hackintosh continues to add momentum to that platform ecosystem,
enriching it so that Apple can continue on more or less as they want.

I use Linux (and OpenBSD occasionally) these days, and I do so in part so that
I can sometimes be the guy who sands off a rough corner or two. Even by using
the platform and occasionally submitting bug reports, you’re enriching a
platform that may be the last un-nerfed general purpose computing platform
standing. If we lose general purpose computing to a world of app-store enabled
iPad Pros and Windows Store-locked Surfaces, we will have lost something
important I think.

~~~
tokenizerrr
I really don't get why I would want to run an operating system where the
vendor refuses to support my hardware.

Also, the font color on this blog is absolutely horrible.

~~~
suprfnk
> the font color on this blog is absolutely horrible.

Yeah, I've noticed more sites do this. Super annoying. I made this bookmark
for those cases:

    
    
        javascript:(()=>{document.querySelectorAll("p,div,article,section,ul,ol,li").forEach(x=>{x.style["color"]="black";});})();

~~~
MisterTea
Thank you for that. Nothing worse than shitty web design.

------
mprev
I moved to a Mac after a decade of Linux on the desktop. After years of
fiddling with drivers, crappy trackpad behaviours and so on, I wanted a
computer that got out of my way and just worked. MacOS is far from perfect but
it works perfectly with Apple hardware.

If I wanted to go back to seeing my operating system as a hobby then Linux
would be mostly a better option.

~~~
komali2
Funny, I'm the opposite. I was tired of jumping through insane hoops for years
to get Mac to have good window management, or make keybindings the same in all
apps, or have my desktop look the way I wanted, so I switched to Ubuntu 18. I
actually scheduled a PTO day for it because I thought it would take like 18
hours to get drivers config'd and all that (my last try was like Ubuntu 14 or
something), but it literally worked out of the box, other than needing to mess
with getting s2idle to not drain battery (a single line into the GRUB config).

~~~
BillinghamJ
I think that's one of the key things about using Apple products. If you want
to have a good time, you need to embrace the way Apple wants you to use the
product. And then generally, you'll find that it really does "just work", most
of their decisions were right and you can get on with just using the thing.

For the more "power users" who prefer to customise things to a fine degree and
make particular choices a typical user doesn't want/need, Apple products
aren't always the right option.

~~~
dkonofalski
I run into this all the time with Windows users switching to a Mac. I do a lot
of training for new users when it comes to using Macs and the Windows users
are always the worst when compared to people learning for the first time
because Windows users always want to do it "the Windows way" and so they get
frustrated when all their right clicking doesn't pan out. They bought a Mac
because they were frustrated by Windows but then they expect their Mac to just
be "Windows without the problems". They rarely are open to using the product
differently than before and don't even consider that part of what's "better"
is that you use it differently and think about it differently.

Case in point - I recently had a user who did all kinds of audio editing for
foley sound effects and had organized them all into folders himself. When he
switched to the Mac, we were using software that has a very iTunes-focused
mentality and it imported all the sounds into a library. He could not get over
the fact that everything was flat and that he couldn't view his folder
structure and was so frustrated because he couldn't find anything. It took me
_days_ to get the point across to him that a library system was much more
powerful than a strict hierarchy because he could tag sounds with multiple
keywords instead of just relying on his memory to remember which folder he had
put a particular clip in. It's now been about 6 months and he has converted so
many people to the Mac just by showing them how he can search tags for
"flute", "wood", and "horror" and get a listing instead of having to remember
that it was in his "horror" folder and then inside the "flute" folder with
some weirdly numbered filename.

It's so nice when the computer just gets out of the way and lets you worry
about the work and not about futzing with everything in the background.

~~~
AnIdiotOnTheNet
> He could not get over the fact that everything was flat and that he couldn't
> view his folder structure and was so frustrated because he couldn't find
> anything. It took me days to get the point across to him that a library
> system was much more powerful than a strict hierarchy because he could tag
> sounds with multiple keywords instead of just relying on his memory to
> remember which folder he had put a particular clip in.

Right, so he had his workflow organized in a particular way that worked for
him, but rather than allow him to work like that his computer forced him into
a workflow management paradigm and then you told him it was better that way
and he should just accept it.

> It's so nice when the computer just gets out of the way and lets you worry
> about the work and not about futzing with everything in the background.

I agree, I wish they'd actually do that in 2018.

~~~
vinceguidry
> Right, so he had his workflow organized in a particular way that worked for
> him, but rather than allow him to work like that his computer forced him
> into a workflow management paradigm and then you told him it was better that
> way and he should just accept it.

You can't opt out of strong opinionation when it comes to operating systems or
applications in general, sadly.

~~~
dkonofalski
Nor should you. An OS where every person gets to customize every aspect to
their own liking is mostly a recipe for disaster from a support experience
standpoint unless you really know what you're doing.

Take Linux for example. You can customize a ton to get your workflow exactly
right if you really know exactly what you're doing. If you don't, though (and
I'd argue that most people don't), it's a nightmare. One wrong step can take
down the entire workflow completely.

~~~
michaelmrose
"it's a nightmare. One wrong step can take down the entire workflow
completely."

How and in what universe? I'm not merely being flip I literally don't
understand how having options leads to such disasters. In most linux distros
for example you have a central settings menu much like the windows control
center plus many apps have a settings menu for app specific settings.

If you check a box and things no longer work the way you expect it doesn't
require magic to open the menu and uncheck the box or reset the app to default
settings. Its rather difficult to do any real harm. Even mucking up a system
so bad it can't boot is cause for booting up from a disk to fix the problem or
reinstalling in an hour if that seems too challenging.

I'm not clear on how to parse "take down an entire workflow completely" into
anything meaningful. Its like someone argued for a house with a single set of
furniture glued down to the floor and discussed how houses where you could put
any sort of furniture down anywhere could take down your breakfast routine
completely as if billions of people weren't out there organizing their own
kitchens and churning out meals all over the world.

------
lazerwalker
I recently switched from a Hackintosh to a brand-new MacBook Pro. My desktop
was/is way more powerful than the new laptop, but MAN is the new MBP more
enjoyable to use.

Some things I ran into on a daily basis:

* GPU support (at least with Nvidia) is _terrible_. Anything GPU-bound was absolutely horrendous. The OS would just freeze and reboot itself a dozen times a day due to the GPU (and not obviously e.g. overheating issues). No issues at all when running Windows on the same box. And this was after I spent hours trawling forum posts and fiddling around with kexts and patches and installing random tools off GitHub that would let you downgrade from the latest Nvidia drivers to the last "known good" ones. This didn't used to be as bad, but High Sierra really fucked things over.

* I never got non-Bluetooth audio working. The community recommended a USB audio adapter; never worked for me. I'd occasionally connect AirPods, but not having proper support for the fast device switching meant it was a pain in the ass.

* iMessage worked... maybe 30-40% of the time? Switching over to my new Mac, I'm amazed how I'd trained myself away from sending text messages on my Mac purely because I didn't expect it to work reliably.

* Other little things didn't work that you wouldn't reasonably expect to work. Apple Pay in Safari via your phone, unlocking your computer with an Apple Watch, remote iOS debugging in Xcode / Safari, etc. Little things that I didn't really notice at the time, but are _so much nicer_ now that I'm back in first-party hardware land.

I'm glad I did the experiment, and I'm glad I still have my custom box lying
around for Windows gaming, but _man_ am I happy to be back on first-party
hardware. If I needed to switch back to using my tower as my primary computer,
I'd definitely use Linux or Windows before going back to a Hackintosh.

------
ironjunkie
I really don't get it.

The biggest appeal of Apple is their wonderful hardware. I dislike MacOS and
it has been worse over the last years.

It seems to me that a Hackintosh is the worst of both worlds. If you spend
that much time hacking around the hardware anyways, why not use Linux ?

~~~
fredley
I hate MacOS and the way it's getting worse every release, but I don't hate it
nearly as much as Windows, and how much Windows is getting worse every
release.

~~~
bumholio
This generalized hate towards change is typically a symptom of age, not
technology. It happens to the best of us.

~~~
mikestew
To rephrase, you're saying everything is hunky-dory in Mac and Windows Land,
and you look forward to every new release as a breath of fresh air of new
functionality. To feel otherwise is to be an old fuddy-duddy.

I don't know that I could argue that your opinion is mainstream, at least not
here.

~~~
sbuk
“Here” really doesn’t matter in the grand scheme of things. Far too many
zealots on either side of this echo chamber.

------
MikeKusold
I ran a hackintosh around 2009-2010. I will never do it again. When I first
got it all setup and had everything working, I thought it was the best thing
ever. Then a security update came out and it completely wrecked my setup. I
didn't own any Apple computers at the time, so to fix my broken setup I had to
borrow a friend's macbook to fix my desktop. This happened to me 2-3 times
before I reformatted and installed Linux.

Fast forward to present day, I have both a personal and a work macbook. I
badly miss my Linux setup, but there aren't any other laptops that can compete
with a MBP. I've debated installing Linux on my MBP, but then I'd be back to
forcing an operating system to work on unsupported hardware.

~~~
radarsat1
I ran Linux on the last two MBPs that I used (from my work, can't afford one
myself). Best Linux laptops I've used. And physically solid, I like the
hardware quality. Only struggle was the HiDPI stuff which takes a bit of setup
(some environment variables to set, basically) but once it works, it works.

I wouldn't say that MBP is "unsupported hardware" for Ubuntu.

I rebooted to OS X only rarely, for testing Mac programs, or sometimes for
Skype and doing presentations, when I _really_ didn't want to fuss with
projector problems. (These days Skype is working a lot better on Linux..)

~~~
mnm1
My 2013 retina mbpro couldn't run Linux successfully including Ubuntu. It's
somewhat supported. Except for the trackpad (which you can sort of get
working, just not well), dual graphics switching (and therefore decent battery
life), crap external monitor support, and the random crashes. After this last
one, I just gave up and I realized I was blaming Linux when in reality it was
my fault for using unsupported hardware and trying to run Linux on it. Hadn't
had such an unreliable system since the old windows days and that's after days
and days of setting it up, trying different distros, etc.

~~~
radarsat1
Hm weird I didn't have any of those problems, except occasionally issues with
external monitors/projectors. Right now I'm running on an ASUS zenbook and it
has similar issues with graphics drivers etc (Nouveau) so I don't know if I'd
say these problems are specific to MacBook, just normal Linux things..

In that sense _every_ computer is "unsupported hardware" for Linux, so I
dunno. (Except maybe some rare purpose-made machines that tend to be expensive
anyways..)

------
S_A_P
I can also add a solid reason to build a hackintosh: There is a systemic, as
yet unresolved issue that a non trivial percentage of users are experiencing
with the iMac Pro and 2018 refresh Macbook Pro.

While unproven, it seems related to the T2 chip and it causes kernel panics in
certain cases. There is a lengthy thread on the apple support community about
this[1], and Ive worked with an apple engineer off and on for a few weeks to
gather information about my system.

The symptoms are a kernel panic occurs when the system is allowed to sleep
overnight with certain OS options enabled. The panic also occurs when the TB
bus is loaded down or daisy chained and accessed by an application. So far
there is no fix but ways to decrease the kernel panics.

The affected users appears to be anyone with an iMac Pro or 2018 macbook pro.
I happen to have both of the affected products, but fortunately my macbook pro
is not having this issue. In my case, I was able to turn off things like
powernap, unlock with apple watch, and some other energy saving functions, but
I dont want that to be a permanent configuration. I still get crashes when
using applications that access the TB bus as well.

[1][https://discussions.apple.com/message/33728078](https://discussions.apple.com/message/33728078)

~~~
dddddaviddddd
Occasional unresolved kernel panics are a common feature on Hackintoshes. Why
trust enthusiasts to provide support better than Apple?

------
e40
I maintained one for a couple of years. I had a troubling configuration to
support (RAID 1 for system partition, no Windows). Every time I updated (minor
macOS releases), it was a nail-biting experience, and sometimes it would take
me hours to recover. The forums (tonymacx86) weren't much help, even though my
hardware was supported (according to them). Overall, it was a frustrating and
not that rewarding experience. Lightroom is actually faster on my 2013 Pro,
even though the video card I used in the hackintosh was way more powerful, so
I literally do not miss anything from those 2 years.

------
joshmn
I have a very well-equipped Hackintosh that has been my daily driver for the
last 3 years. I've upgraded from Yosemite to El Capitan to Sierra without any
issues, even when using the official upgrade method via iTunes. It sleeps, has
working Bluetooth; FaceTime works too. It's incredibly stable.

I also have a pair of rMBPs.

I dual boot with Windows 10 so I can game when I want to.

It's all about getting a very compatible motherboard. If you don't do your
research, it's going to be a battle.

~~~
dragonshed
> It's all about getting a very compatible motherboard.

100% agree.

When buying, if one keeps to the specific hardware listed in the buyers guide
and golden builds from tonymacx86, that alone should alleviate the majority of
issues one could run into when building a hackintosh.

------
rconti
This doesn't explain why I should build a Hackintosh.

I did it about 8 or so years ago on a Thinkpad T60. It was fine, and basically
worked.

But my time was more valuable than the incremental cost for Apple hardware.

------
jdietrich
Why you shouldn't build a Hackintosh: it's a pain in the ass, things will
probably break after a major OSX update and the usability gap between OSX and
Windows 10 has closed considerably over the past few years.

~~~
old-gregg
> usability gap between OSX and Windows 10 has closed considerably over the
> past few years.

What do you mean? A few examples would be helpful. I am not a frequent Windows
user but my impressions, mostly confirmed by seeing other people comment
online, is that Windows 7 was the "zenith of Windows UX", with a major step
back due to "tabletization" with Windows 8 and partial return to glory with
Windows 10.

The fact that some apps are designed for touch and look ridiculous on a
desktop (calculator), others exist in two forms (the control panel) only makes
Windows 10 more confusing, not less.

~~~
jdietrich
For the HN crowd, the Linux Subsystem for Windows is kind of a big deal - many
traditional Windows annoyances are ameliorated when you've got a Bash shell.
Pen input is a) available and b) very good. The split control panel is a bit
gross, but it's also a reasonable compromise - novice users get a greatly
simplified interface for basic settings, while experienced users keep a
familiar interface for more complex configuration. The driver situation has
massively improved, with the vast majority of devices being genuinely plug-
and-play; hardware compatibility on Windows is still leagues ahead of Linux or
OSX. Task and workspace switching works really well and the task timeline is a
very useful improvement.

More broadly, I think that OSX has been moving backwards while Windows has
been moving forwards. It's purely subjective, but I think that OSX has an
increasing number of nasty and persistent bugs. Windows is an inherently more
complex platform, but Microsoft just seem to care more about software quality
and the developer experience. VS Code is emblematic of what's happening within
Microsoft - it's the best new text editor in recent years, it's freely
licensed in full and the dev team are highly responsive to feedback and bug
reports.

Windows is still occasionally quite annoying and has gained a few new
annoyances with the move towards touch, but the proportion of stuff that Just
Works seems to improve with every major update. My current dev machine has
been running Windows 10 since launch without a reinstall or a BSOD. I'd
probably be running Ubuntu if I didn't need a few key pieces of proprietary
software, but using Windows really isn't much of a hardship. I loathed XP and
7, but I cheerfully tolerate Windows 10. It's not my dream OS, but it has
never ruined my day.

~~~
PascLeRasc
The Windows bash shell would be a lot better if you could interact with files
on your normal Windows filesystem, like Desktop and Dropbox, and vice versa
with opening files you made in Bash in Atom outside.

~~~
lediur
You can do that in WSL already - the Windows drives are mounted and writable
through the Linux file system as /mnt/c, /mnt/d, and so on. You can use Linux
executables to create, delete, and modify files just as you'd expect with any
file system mount (without some Linux-specific concepts like permissions).

With WSL, I've been able to run Linux-based dev and build tools and Windows
IDEs at the same time on source stored in the Windows world with no issues.

On the other hand, it's true that you can't / shouldn't modify files on the
Linux file system (i.e. Files outside of /mnt/...) in Windows itself since the
Linux-specific concepts would get mangled. With the mounts though, there
shouldn't be any need to do this.

------
dvfjsdhgfv
I'm still using the tower version of Mac Pro with High Sierra and it rocks. I
upgraded RAM to 32 GB and the Xeon processors handle everything I throw at
them. Opening it and changing drives is a pure pleasure. I really, really
don't understand why Apple gave up on these towers and came up with something
as inflexible as the current design.

~~~
fetus8
Would you mind sharing the model num of the Mac Pro your using?

~~~
iseyler
I'm not the OP but I use a 2008 Mac Pro:
[https://everymac.com/systems/apple/mac_pro/specs/mac-pro-
eig...](https://everymac.com/systems/apple/mac_pro/specs/mac-pro-eight-
core-2.8-2008-specs.html) 8 cores, 32GB of RAM, 4 SATA drive slots - found it
used for only $400 CAD.

A 2010 or newer Mac Pro would allow you to run the latest macOS version.

------
jasonm89
I feel like the post didn't really give me any reasons why I should build a
Hackintosh. Also, I wish they went more into their Hackintosh build and not
what they want from a mac.

------
lowlevel
I feel we're kind of going into a dark age... Apple's software and hardware is
suffering from major design flaws, and Microsoft is trying to be more like
Apple... linux on the desktop is becoming less laughable with each os update
or product refresh...

------
rock_artist
For desktop, running macOS on a custom PC is the way to go.

For mobile, where you do want decent battery life and power management I still
use Apple's machines.

Many people here are UN*X ppl and that's great. But for people doing creative
work such as Video, Audio, Graphics there are only 2 platforms - macOS /
Windows.

I hope and believe Linux will catch up... there are already some products
available in Linux flavor. But until then and when Apple's in-house ARM will
be old enough to ditch Intel machines...

That's one of the most valid choices.

------
op00to
Why you shouldn't: you're installing untrusted, totally unverified code at the
lowest system levels which opens you up to not only malicious backdoors in the
software that bypasses Apple's hardware copy protection, but vulnerabilities
that might be discovered in that functionality the future. If you care at all
about your personal data, you probably shouldn't take that risk.

------
kstenerud
You could also install a virtual hackintosh. It's relatively easy to get going
under KVM: [https://github.com/kstenerud/virtual-
builders/tree/master/ma...](https://github.com/kstenerud/virtual-
builders/tree/master/machine-builders/macos)

It's also possible to pass through a graphics card.

------
ofcrpls
Archive Link since the main blog is dead for now

[https://web.archive.org/web/20180807171806/https://martinher...](https://web.archive.org/web/20180807171806/https://martinhering.me/post/why-
you-should-build-a-hackintosh)

------
theak
Honestly as someone who used to use a Hackintosh as my daily driver, I can't
recommend building one to anyone.

Everything from getting drivers to work, to handling updates, is a major pain.
The whole point of the mac is that just works, and a Hackintosh is the
furthest possible thing from that.

------
dep_b
I won't use a Hackintosh as my main development machine but with all that AMD
goodness around it might be a very cool project to build a MegaMac around a 32
core ThreadRipper.

I'm not the Mac Pro customer (just programming) to begin with and I am
satisfied with the 2015 and 2018 MacBook Pro's. Just as I don't even have a
car let alone need a Lamborghini for groceries.

But it would be nice for once just to step on the pedal of one and hear it
roar. If you know what I mean BIG GRIN

I don't think the Mac Pro will ever have USB-A again but surprise me.

------
collinf
Couldn't help but notice the irony behind this post in your "Previous Posts"
section: [https://martinhering.me/post/0/everything-thats-wrong-
with-h...](https://martinhering.me/post/0/everything-thats-wrong-with-
hackintosh)

Also, I've always been curious what the process for upgrading to new OS
versions on a Hackintosh is like. Is it expected that once you get the machine
in a working state, you are better off not to touch it?

~~~
spork12
You can upgrade like you would on normal mac hardware

~~~
saagarjha
…but things often break, do they not?

~~~
spork12
For major releases like sierra -> high sierra it pays to wait 2-3 weeks and
check around on forums for any issues. I had a few issues with some drivers
going from Yosemite to El Capitan. My Sierra to High Sierra upgrade had no
issues though. I have noticed bugs in the upgrade process have generally
declined pretty steadily since I first started hackintoshing with Mavericks.

I never had any issues with minor releases with Sierra or High Sierra.

------
qubex
If the next official Mac Pro doesn’t totally blow me away I’m getting a dual
POWER9 Talos workstation, putting it in a Level 10case for proud display, and
switching to open source. I’m fed up of all this shit. I want a powerful
machine and I want to be in charge of it, and if I have to pay premium prices,
it might as well be for something usefully exotic.

------
tomphoolery
I own a 2008 Mac Pro, and High Sierra isn't available for my machine. Why
should I buy a new machine if my current one works just fine?

Note: I need High Sierra because I use this particular machine for music
production, and the latest Logic Pro X requires High Sierra, and all of my
collaborators have updated so I can't open tracks originated by them anymore.

~~~
PascLeRasc
This will get you onto High Sierra:
[http://dosdude1.com/highsierra/](http://dosdude1.com/highsierra/)

------
writepub
What Mac only software requires you to use OS-X/hackintosh? Have you looked
for alternatives on Ubuntu?

At the cost you've stated, your Ubuntu machine will fly, even compared to the
Mac. Most often, even at half the cost, you'll end up with _most_ use cases
covered on Ubuntu

------
nottorp
Three arguments for hackintosh on the desktop:

1\. Apple desktop hardware 2\. Windows OS software 3\. Linux OS software

Laptops are another matter, I buy actual Apple hardware. But then I don't want
a super powerful laptop, I have a desktop hackintosh for that ;)

------
uberman
Funny that the article is titled "WHY YOU SHOULD BUILD A HACKINTOSH" yet links
to an article by the same author with a conclusion of "I would never recommend
to anybody to build a hackintosh..."

------
didip
I don't get it. If you are going to pave your own path, rejecting Apple
ecosystem, then why not just be part of Linux ecosystem?

It probably takes less money and effort to simply buy a Linux laptop.

------
outworlder
> Apple, if you do that, I am on board again.

I would't be. It doesn't matter if they build the dream "pro" machine today if
they are not going to refresh the line for 10 years.

------
peterbmarks
When an article talks about "thunderbold" ports and having a desk "littled"
with cables I question the accuracy of the rest of it I'm afraid.

------
mawburn
Hackintosh, for when you want MacOS for all the wrong reasons. Throw that
hardware compatibility and stability out the window.

------
crispinb
Why you should stop parroting the trite off-the-shelf "Why you should .."
title cliche.

------
rosege
Another alternative is to rent one - there are various places that sell you
time on them

------
rootedbox
Besides the pain of when there is a major os upgrade.. I love my mackintosh.

------
mitchtbaum
Anyone have an ultrabook with macOS?

------
true_tuna
Remind me again later.

Or maybe I’ll run an OS that lets me say “no”

------
frusciante29
weekly hackintosh post, we've been expecting you!

